# Little Plumstead Hospital, Norfolk, April 2011



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 29, 2012)

Little Plumstead Hospital was originally Norfolk's principle mental deficiency colony. It was opened in 1930 and closed in 1990s.






6298930582_783918d761 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298399061_f539486aee by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298929888_29cd368a67 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298398635_21898bddcc by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298398515_87c82d2230 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr





6298930384_4aa1db7274 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298930806_17c9711383 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298931336_4d8bda2ffa by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298400085_36ee4bfc93 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6298398353_c13b5c5a9f by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great photo's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 29, 2012)

More fine work from Stealthstar79, 

Cheers for that.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 29, 2012)

A very interesting place, thanks for the photo's


----------



## darbians (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm loving #2 I had a look here recently. Its boarded up tight!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice report and Photos, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 30, 2012)

darbians said:


> I'm loving #2 I had a look here recently. Its boarded up tight!





Yes it was when we went!
The interior pics are of Beech House a nursing home on the grounds and the court yard and tower clock.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2012)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## dieseldrinker (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe this place is going to be refurbished and put back into some sort of service, as I have seen some new pipework schematics and drawings for the heating system and plant room.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 24, 2013)

Amazing photo through the broken glass, and the photo above it seems odd, makes you question the circumstances.


----------

